# Here is a poem, author unknown



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

I explained to St. Peter,
I'd rather stay here,
Outside the pearly gate.

I won't even bark,
I'll be very patient and wait.
I'll be here chewing on a celestial
bone,
No matter how long you may be.
I'd miss you so much, if I went in 
alone, 
It wouldn't be heavin for me.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Have a copy of this in my desk. Love it!


----------



## gnet158 (Mar 29, 2014)

Very heart felt. It's sooo hard letting go...


----------

